# Super salmon to albino boa



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

Going to be breeding my super salmon female to my albino male boa.Im crap with genetics so just wondered what i would get?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Super salmon female boa X albino male boa.

All the babies will be salmons. All the babies will be het albino, too. IOW, all the babies will have a salmon mutant gene paired with normal gene and an albino mutant gene paired with a normal gene. These are sometimes called double het for sunglow, too.

By the way, if you get any sunglow babies, the super salmon parent is het albino. If you get any normal (non-salmon) babies, the super salmon is a nice looking salmon rather than a super salmon.

Good luck with the breeding.


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

paulh said:


> Super salmon female boa X albino male boa.
> 
> All the babies will be salmons. All the babies will be het albino, too. IOW, all the babies will have a salmon mutant gene paired with normal gene and an albino mutant gene paired with a normal gene. These are sometimes called double het for sunglow, too.
> 
> ...


Thats exelent.Thankyou.:2thumb:


----------

